# Closeup pics



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've been playing wiht my camera and got these pics .
the worms are 1-2 mm long


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

what are those??? where did they come from?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jahnke31 said:


> what are those??? where did they come from?


 from un eaten food in the tank

and nice shots


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

are they harmfull for fish???


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing pics man :nod: ...!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

smtNL said:


> are they harmfull for fish???










just annoying looking 
they are rather small


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice pics winkyee. But those are not planaria... Planaria have a spade head and are flatworms. Those pics are of nematodes.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

im lost but nice pic


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

DonH said:


> Nice pics winkyee. But those are not planaria... Planaria have a spade head and are flatworms. Those pics are of nematodes.


 Thanks Don,
I got a couple more pics tonight damn things, 
I haven't had these before in this tank.
I dropped some lean steak in this week and ever since..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

another


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

damn man you must have a sh*t load of them







lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those are some good pics man.


----------

